# Problem streaming with iPad at home



## ppepe99 (Sep 8, 2014)

It suddenly started to be very slow and some shows and channels would not stream. I chated with a lady at TiVo and she was terrible, no idea and told me to call apple. After that I gave a terrible review and immediately after I could not log in to my app. I tried to log to TiVo website and now it will tell me my password is wrong. I don't know if it is a coincidence or this lady locked me out. I also tried to reset my password and i don't get a emai back. Very bad for TiVo if this was caused by a employee. And also bad if they don't tell their staff if they are fixing something.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

ppepe99 said:


> It suddenly started to be very slow and some shows and channels would not stream. I chated with a lady at TiVo and she was terrible, no idea and told me to call apple. After that I gave a terrible review and immediately after I could not log in to my app. I tried to log to TiVo website and now it will tell me my password is wrong. I don't know if it is a coincidence or this lady locked me out. I also tried to reset my password and i don't get a emai back. Very bad for TiVo if this was caused by a employee. And also bad if they don't tell their staff if they are fixing something.


Well, if your cable company uses MPG4, then you are SOL. The Stream doesn't support MPG4, and probably never will. Good luck to you.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gamo62 said:


> Well, if your cable company uses MPG4, then you are SOL. The Stream doesn't support MPG4, and probably never will. Good luck to you.


If by "never will" you mean within a few weeks (most likely) then, yeah...

If the problem is MPG4 content, then you wouldn't be given the option to stream at all from that channel.

Why don't you give us the actual symptoms and let's see if we can help you work through them.

What Apple product are you using? Who is your cable provider?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

That isn't true. You don't know until you try to stream. No advance notice. I'm the one who brought this up almost 2 years ago. 

Sent via Tapatalk for Windows Phone


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gamo62 said:


> That isn't true. You don't know until you try to stream. No advance notice. I'm the one who brought this up almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk for Windows Phone


And Margret has explicitly said that MPG4 streaming will be released this Spring.

That and MPG4 channels does not explain why his app is slow. Frankly if his issue really is MPG4 channels that is good news for him,

That is why I ask who his cable provider was.


----------



## ppepe99 (Sep 8, 2014)

It is Time Warner. It was working fine a few days ago. I called today Tivo 3 times and they have a glitch. My password was also erased and they can not send a link to get a new one. They said to wait 24 hours and that many people are experiencing the same problem. I hope so. Thanks for the help..


----------

